# FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER - THIRD ATTEMPT



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm 24 years old and I've had two separate transfers this years, both times putting back two good quality embryos.  Unfortunately both have failed - I have one more go at another transfer from the four frozen embryos I have left, but I just feel its the same thing again and why should it work this time? I have pco, so they've all been medicated cycles (prostap, then provera for 2 weeks, then pessaries). Docs say theres nothing different I can do or take - basically just have to keep doing the same routine untill hopefully I get pregnant - is anyone else in a similar situation?  Has anybody been through the same routine over and over again & eventually got there bfp?? Please help
xxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Courtney,

Sorry, I can't really help you as I have just started my first FET but just wanted to wish you lots of luck.
  

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## sydney girl (Sep 25, 2006)

HI Courtney, I've had 3 failed FET cycles. The doctors always tell me that the embies are of good quality and there is nothing else to be done. Guess its more of a waiting game. But don't lose hope, u r still young and am sure you'll be able to concieve.


----------



## lisajane (Oct 1, 2006)

my sister in law had ivf as she had pco and unfortunatley it didnt work then they adopted last year and guess what she is now 5 months pregnant naturally so strange things do   happen

love lisajane


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Courtney,
I was told by my consultant that in a batch of embryos however big or small there is statistically only 1 or 2 viable pregnancies. I had a mammout 34 eggs of which 17 fertilised and I had only 2 viable pregnancies (my ds and my unborn baby). I have no embryos left as they thawed out my remaining 15 to give me the best possible chance of success. So statistically there should be a viable pregnancy. A lot had to do with yourself too and I have no probs (male factor) so I think that helped.

Hope you understand my gabbling on. I wish you all the success

Ruth


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hiya im also on my 3rd fet attempt after 3 failed as well,fingers crossed this time,im having a medicated cycle had a natural last time,on the dreaded injections and climavil at the moment......embryos due back in 17th october im hoping and praying with everything in me...this has been 10 years and im not giving up


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Courtney

Just to give you some hope!

Have had loads of IVF;s, MC's etc. Had a MED FET 2005, had different MEDs that time round as my problem was that eggs were always good but didnt want to stick. Had Viagra...and instead of pessaries had Gestone that I had to inject. Gave birth to a beautiful boy last Jan. and am now planning another FET in Dec as we have 3 embies left and have been to talk to the Dr and will do it exactly the same and same Meds. Feel that the Gestone was a lot better for me.Mt Dr was always up to try a different combination of Meds and he was always so positive that it would work. Good luck.

Paddi

Pad


----------

